# VI KHUẨN ĐƯỜNG RUỘT



## Huyền Ngọc (26/1/22)

Hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột khỏe mạnh, còn được gọi là hệ vi sinh vật, rất quan trọng đối với sức khỏe của em bé. Hàng nghìn loài vi khuẩn xâm chiếm chúng - ở trẻ lớn và người lớn, có tổng cộng 100 nghìn tỷ vi khuẩn riêng lẻ! Mỗi hệ vi khuẩn đường ruột là duy nhất như một dấu vân tay. Các vi khuẩn hữu ích có thể giúp tiêu hóa, hình thành vitamin và làm cho vi khuẩn, vi rút và nấm gây bệnh trở nên vô hại. Hệ vi sinh vật phát triển trong 1000 ngày đầu tiên kể từ khi thụ thai - vì vậy khi con bạn được hai tuổi, rất nhiều điều xảy ra trong bụng của bé. 
Khi bạn cho con uống sữa công thức, sữa Aptamil xanh sẽ hỗ trợ sự cân bằng lành mạnh này. Cái gọi là sợi prebiotic cũng chịu trách nhiệm về điều này. Sữa Aptamil xanh số 3 dành cho bé trên 1 tuổi có chứa thành phần Bifidobacterium breve M16V được tìm thấy trong sữa mẹ giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé tốt hơn, ngăn chặn sự xâm nhập của các vi khuẩn có hại. Chúng đóng vai trò là thức ăn cho các vi khuẩn có lợi trong đường ruột của trẻ. Chúng phát triển và sinh sôi và giữ cho mầm bệnh không hoạt động.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (26/1/22)

*MÙA DỊCH Ở NHÀ CON NGHIỆN CHƠI MÁY TÍNH - PHẢI LÀM SAO*
Covid đang quay trở lại đúng năm học mới, trẻ lại bắt đầu năm học mới với chương trình học trực tuyến.
Thế nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học trực tuyến không ai giám sát. Lo lắng con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát 
Và đó là lúc mà gia đình em biết đến PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU: 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, web s**, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ hẹn giờ khoá web. Chưa kể tối về có thể kiểm tra lịch sử hôm nay con đã truy cập web nào (kể cả con có xoá lịch sử hay dùng tab ẩn danh) 
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (27/1/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEB Đen THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

